# Phragmipedium Besseae



## OR.O (May 16, 2016)

Phragmipedium Besseae, the cross is 'Smokin' x 'Colossal' from OrchidZone 

bud watching 




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## valenzino (May 17, 2016)

My pollen is ready to go there!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2016)

Just a small suggestion: besseae is a species, and so it is not capitalized. Only hybrids are capitalized.

Looking forward to seeing the flower open.


----------



## trdyl (May 18, 2016)

It's getting close...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 19, 2016)

love to see the bud shot.
I hope yours open up nice and pretty! 

I can see the leaves and the way the spike develops in my hybrid. 

By the way, is besseae really a cool grower or does it go through cooler season?
I think one thing that kept me from getting one was that I read somewhere in the past that this was a cool growing plant, which I stay away from as much as possible. 

Also, the growing habit of some...


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2016)

You already know the answer to those ..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 20, 2016)

I don't. 

I guess I can dig into the weather pattern in the area, but just lazy. lol

I know the records all say these are found well above 1,000m in the wet mountane area.
Some source even says warm grower, which I think is wrong. 
It should be intermediate at best.

Given the area and the altitude, I assume mild to warm during the day year around, but night temperature might dip significantly almost all the time. 
just my guess.


----------



## trdyl (May 20, 2016)

What I have seen is...

When I grew mine cooler and darker I would get larger fan growth with fewer new growths produced. Now that I am growing it intermediate it is producing smaller fans but more of them.


----------



## OR.O (May 20, 2016)

valenzino said:


> My pollen is ready to go there!



just few days to wait


----------



## OR.O (May 20, 2016)

concerning the temperature range I know that warm conditions gets less intense colored flowers


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 22, 2016)

Can't wait to see the outcome...

... The waiting is the worst part.


----------



## OR.O (May 23, 2016)

halfway  I really like the characteristic lip
(click to enlarge )




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2016)

Yay besseae! It will open more.


----------



## OR.O (May 24, 2016)

finally !




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo




Phragmipedium Besseae by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## trdyl (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 24, 2016)

very nice


----------



## theorchidzone (May 24, 2016)

As the original source, having stared at thousands of besseae, I would say the form on that one is very good!
I am pleased that everyone in Europe can get our plants from Popow.
JC


----------



## OR.O (May 24, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> As the original source, having stared at thousands of besseae, I would say the form on that one is very good!
> I am pleased that everyone in Europe can get our plants from Popow.
> JC



dear JC,
I'm honored to read it.
it is a pleasure for me to be an owner of a such full quality Besseae.
I have also a Rothschildianum Z7174 and Z7071 is coming, I can't wait to see them in bud.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 24, 2016)

Congratulations.

Absolutely lovely...

...and I hope worth the wait!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2016)

Damn those are huge wings!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

great shape and colour


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## OR.O (May 30, 2016)

thank you all guys!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Truly nice shape, although I prefer a bit more wild look with skinnier petals.


----------



## JeanLux (May 31, 2016)

Classy besseae Imo!!!! Jean


----------



## Bjorn (May 31, 2016)

JeanLux said:


> Classy besseae Imo!!!! Jean



Not exactly, the wide petals is a bred trait, the original, collected bessaes did not have those wide "wings"
A wonderful plant though:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Not exactly, the wide petals is a bred trait, the original, collected bessaes did not have those wide "wings"
> A wonderful plant though:clap:



Sorry Bjorn, I used the wrong wording maybe: wanted to express that IMO it is a besseae bloom with class quality  !! Jean


----------

